# Which ISA?



## Silver

Right now I bank with HSBC and Natwest.

After years loaning out money to a family, I finally got it back, So I want to put into ISA but not sure which one.

HSBC has:

Cash e-ISA, Variable Rate Cash ISA, Fixed Rate Cash ISA

Natwest has:

e-ISA, Cash ISA, Self-Select ISA, Investment Options ISA, Icesave ISA customers

Iam so baffled


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Im sure u can only have ONE isa account ?

Im with barclays atm , seem pretty decent 2.52 % and i can access it when ever i want without i affecting my rates.


----------



## Exotica

Just one ISA yes, i am with ING but i know Barclays are doing a savings bond rate of 5.25

http://www.personal.barclays.co.uk/BRC1/jsp/brccontrol?site=pfs&task=homefreegroup&value=13733


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

sorry i dont know much about isa's my dad told me to go with barclays (im only 16  ) but they dont charge you for withdrawing and that and it doesnt affect your rates so IMO best one for money.


----------



## Crafty

have a look on money supermarket..

As Exotica says there are some reasonable fixed rate bonds, depending on how much you have and the term you'll get 3.5-5%. Disadvantage is you can't withdraw during the term, some do offer to pay the interest monthly/annually rather than at maturity though.


----------

